# Pro Pedals Bike Shop group ride



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone done the Pro Pedals group ride down in Hammonton, NJ? The website says the meeting point is at the Kessler Wellness parking lot located 100 yards west of the bike shop however I don’t see any parking lot on the map fitting that description. Anyone know where exactly is it located?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*answer*



notwist said:


> Has anyone done the Pro Pedals group ride down in Hammonton, NJ? The website says the meeting point is at the Kessler Wellness parking lot located 100 yards west of the bike shop however I don’t see any parking lot on the map fitting that description. Anyone know where exactly is it located?


I have not ridden it but my boss rides with them and he says "It’s probably about 50 yards west of the store. Between the shop and Hammonton Lake."


----------

